# Getting rid of silicone smell.



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

So if you've seen my 20 gallon hex post, I recently redid it. I used aquarium silicone to secure cork panels and cork bark to the walls of the tank. I've washed it out best I can and let it dry about 5 days now. The smell is still there. I want to plant this thing and get my Peacock Tree Frog into it ASAP. Please let me know of some ideas to get rid of the smell. Washing methods?


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

Are you talking about the vinegar smell?


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

I talking about the smell that the silicone has after it has dried. I have had this problem before but it was easier to wash the last tank I did and the smell went away. But I cant wash behind the cork panels.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

It smells until it has fully cured. To cure it takes the moisture in the air (however dumping water on it won't help). It needs air movement. Put a fan on it for a while and you should be fine.

I have put frogs in tanks that still had a silicon smell with no ill effects.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Thx very much paster josh. I put a fan on it during my lunch break. I have the fan sucking air out of it. Is that ok, or should air be going into it?


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

*TRY IN*

Hey Nug, Face the fan in. The air will circulate around and help things dry and the odor disperse .

What did you have at home for lunch?

Bubble, bubble, Pull!


----------



## dmatychuk (Apr 20, 2005)

Maybe, hopefully, you have the right silicon but because you said that this smells different than before just make sure you got the right silicon. Silicon can have an acid base(which is OK) or arsenic base(which is bad) the quick drying silicons usually have arsenic and the arsenic will leach out and harm the host with stress or possible death. At least this is what I was told by a fish expert. It is supposed to say on the outside of the tube.


----------

